
Ask HN: Job with Travel - aaronhoffman
I am a developer&#x2F;agile consultant&#x2F;entrepreneur. I am currently looking for my next gig and would like something with a lot of travel where I would work with many different companies on short engagements. The specific type of work is less important to me.<p>My goal is to make many new contacts and learn about various industries and their current technology challenges.<p>I&#x27;d be interested in this groups thoughts on how to achieve this goal.
======
inputcoffee
Join a consulting company. Almost any consulting company would do but your
best odds are with the really large ones that have lots of different needs:
Accenture, Ernst and Young, Deloitte, KPMG, PWC.

If you can get into McKinsey, BCG or Bain, that is even better but a much
longer shot (unless you are about to graduate).

